# Game Thread:Friday April 8th, Phoenix @ Golden State



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

<CENTER>* at







*



*Phoenix Suns (57-17) @ Golden State Warriors(30-45)* 


*Friday, April 8th, 7:30pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Golden State Warriors

*Probable Starting Lineup*




































PG: Baron Davis
SG: Jason Richardson
SF: Mike Dunleavy
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Adonal Foyle


*Key Reserves:*






















Calbert Cheaney 
Mickael Pietrus 
Derek Fisher 




*Previous Meetings*:
Tuesday 7th vs. Golden State W 118-104  
Sunday 13th @ Golden State W (OT) 106-102  
Friday 18th Golden State L 100-110  



</CENTER>


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns will be in tough on Friday. Since losing to the Warriors on April 18th, Golden State has gone 9-1, and are arguably the hottest team in the league. Every will have to step it a notch if the Suns can win this one. I expect a big game from the bench, and in the end, a win.

*Prediction*

Suns 112
Warriors 107


----------



## ThaLakeShow (Dec 4, 2004)

This should be a great game, I wish they were showing it on national TV. Both are teams on big winning streaks who don't want to lose. I think GS is overachieving a bit right now but they are definitely a .500+ ballclub that can inflict some damage.go suns


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

The suns are firing on all cylinders and i dont think anyone can stop them, GS will put up a good fight though.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Mind if I borrow your game thread, KidCanada? I don't feel like making one.

:biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

halfbreed said:


> Mind if I borrow your game thread, KidCanada? I don't feel like making one.
> 
> :biggrin:


No problem. :biggrin:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Tough Game for Phoenix! 

My prediction: 
Phoenix 107
-
GoldenState 110


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't see why we would lose this one. OK, so Golden State is HOT, well so was Nuggets and we beat them TWICE during their hot winning streak. 

The truth is Suns is the #1 team in the league and Golden State is not even in the playoff. They may play better because they have nothing to lose. If we bring our B-B+ game, we should win. 

I predict that we'll have a hard battle but in the end we win. 

I don't care if Golden State is HOT or not. Nobody and nothing is HOTTER than the MIGHTY SUN!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Just went to the Golden State forum.... again, I see more people predicting that Warriors would win just like when Nugget and 76er fans thought they "had" a good chance to beat us. 

Those teams better give more respect to the #1 team. Suns, please blow them out. Those weak teams are despising you guys. Amare, destroy the rim, I don't care.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

vBookie: Suns @ Warriors (5) 4/08/05  

Jibikao place a bet. You seem fairly confident.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> vBookie: Suns @ Warriors (5) 4/08/05
> 
> Jibikao place a bet. You seem fairly confident.


Does it cost money? LOL I don't gamble dude. It's one thing to have confidence and it's another to gamble on your confidence. 

I have confidence that Suns will win for sure if they can bring their B/B+ game but if they don't, they may lose to Golden State. But something tells me we'll win tonight... :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This should really be a fun game to watch, too bad I can't! . I won't even be able to hear it on the radio because I'll be out. Although I would come home early if it was on lol. I think we're too hot to lose this one. I like the fact we're playing like this so close to the playoffs. Take it into the playoffs.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Does it cost money? LOL I don't gamble dude. It's one thing to have confidence and it's another to gamble on your confidence.
> 
> I have confidence that Suns will win for sure if they can bring their B/B+ game but if they don't, they may lose to Golden State. But something tells me we'll win tonight... :cheers:


He just meant uCash... which really isn't gambling.


Anyways I placed all of my 544 points for the Suns to win. I honestly don't think they'll lose this game.... yes the Warriors are hot but so are the Suns (both teams 9-1 in their last 10 games). For the Suns this is a must win game, they could put a strangle hold on the Western Division Championship and also would be just one game away from tying the road win record. They're going to come out and play some great basketball.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Warriors will win because of there ability to keep up with the Suns. This should be a great game.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

should be a better game than a lot of ppl are expecting because the warriors have been hot having won 7 in a row.
my prediction:

suns 113
warriors 107

marion 28/9/3
nash 16/4/15


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

btw... nice game thread kidcanada :clap:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This game is at GS, but the Suns win games on the road like nobody else. We oughta win this one, too, even if the Baron goes medieval on our arse and drops 40 points on us.

Let's widen that gap in the standings between us and the Spurs.

G-Force


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> He just meant uCash... which really isn't gambling.
> 
> 
> Anyways I placed all of my 544 points for the Suns to win. I honestly don't think they'll lose this game.... yes the Warriors are hot but so are the Suns (both teams 9-1 in their last 10 games). For the Suns this is a must win game, they could put a strangle hold on the Western Division Championship and also would be just one game away from tying the road win record. They're going to come out and play some great basketball.


Yap, another reason is Suns is all about breaking record this year. I am sure those young players want to have the best road record (tie)! 

And if we are afraid of Warriors, then we are in SERIOUS trouble heading to the playoffs... really.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Amare just posterized Foyle. One of the fiercest dunks I've seen in a while.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

this game getting pretty close Suns 80 Warriors 75...


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Whoa Amare having a monster game 33-12 and still the 4th Q left...Suns Leading 84-83..dang also Dale Davis owning the offence boards with 11 of them so far..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

End of 3rd Q and its all tied at 90


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

One of the best games I've seen in the NBA this year. 106-105 GS atm. Zarko coming in and giving a good spark. Bench has been huge for us this game.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

dang suns lost 127-119...i think it was the offensive rebounds that really killed them..allowing GSW get 24 of them...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns just got outplayed tonight. They made the big shots late in the game and we missed them. I knew not to underestimate GS coming into this game. They are an extremely tough team to beat right now and we had to make more shots then we did.

Box Score


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Golden State looks amazing.. a couple of their guns were having a down game from the floor, but other guys came in and picked them up. They actually remind me a lot of us with all the weapons they have, not quite the offensive juggernaught but better on the glass. It would be interesting to see how many teams have lost when posting a franchise mark in three pointers made, but I would bet none.. Pietrus was freaking unconscious.

I think in two years, the only player in this league who even has a CHANCE at being on the same level (other than the traditionals like Garnett, Duncan, Shaq if he's still around, Kobe, T-Mac etc) as Stoudemire is Lebron James. He has been unbelievable lately, I just can't believe how much better his passing and shooting skills have become since the beginning of the season (he's also been a beast on the glass lately). I really like our chances going into the playoffs if he is still playing this way.


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Whoa Amare having a monster game 33-12 and still the 4th Q left...Suns Leading 84-83..dang also Dale Davis owning the offence boards with 11 of them so far..


dale davis????


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

This was a tough loss for the suns. Nash and Marion werent on their games tonight but Amare was freakin awesome. Peitrus played like an allstar, Foyle had a career night, Davis had 15 assists, Dunleavy put up big numbers and players like Cabarkapa came off the bench and contributed. Overall the suns just got outplayed. 9 out 10 games GS isn't going to get that kind of a game from its players. Though loss for pheonix,  but its only a minor setback for this club.


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

G-State is playing like a team possessed right now. I don't who's going to beat them over their last six games of the season.

- Duncan-less San Antonio? Nope.
- Denver? These guys probably have the best chance, but I still don't know.
- Minnesota? Playing better lately, but probably won't be able to get it done.
- Blazers? Nope.
- Lake Show? Heck no.
- Jazz? No way.

I wish there was some way Golden State could get in the playoffs. The team that had to play them would wet themselves. It looks Golden State could take the Suns in seven. This was definitely one heck of a game. Amare posterized Foyle twice, but the Suns couldn't defend the three. Golden State's perimeter players just shot lights out, and that was the difference.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mavs4Life said:


> G-State is playing like a team possessed right now. I don't who's going to beat them over their last six games of the season.
> 
> - Duncan-less San Antonio? Nope.
> - Denver? These guys probably have the best chance, but I still don't know.
> ...


If one or two games make you think Golden State is ready for playoffs, then you are dead wrong. 

Golden State is "better" than before but they are still not a playoff team yet. We lost and they were freaking hot last night. Suns is the best at defending 3pts so they made their shots and we didn't make enough. 

You guys way over-emphasize on one loss or one win. Nash only played 33mins last night 'cause we've got Houston tonight who is our playoff opponent. Golden State can have their wins now and we'll see them in playoffs... or maybe not. 

I did expect a win but 18 3pt is pretty difficult to combat and we only shot 44%.


----------

